# Eb



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Használjátok még néha az _eb_ szót kutya helyett?

(kivéve az "ebadót" meg az "egyik kutya másik eb" szólást)


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis,

Normál, hétköznapi beszédben nem, hacsak nem valami speciális stiláris helyzetben (arisztokratikus stílust utánozva, kicsit orrhangon, egyik szemöldök felhúzásával: "A te ebed hogy viseli ezt az időt?"), de ilyen lehet, hogy egy életben egyszer sem áll elő...
Viszont a napilapunkban megjelenő rejtvényekben szinte minden nap előjön az_ eb _megfejtésnek, tehát fontos szava szókincsünknek ilyen szempontból is!


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... arisztokratikus stílust utánozva, kicsit orrhangon, egyik szemöldök felhúzásával ...



Esetleg egy kis raccsolással megtetézve ... (ámbár az eb szóban nincs is "r").

Én még el tudok képzelni valami olyasmit, hogy pl. "vidd már el ezt az _ebet_", tehát modjuk pejoratív értelemben. De biztos nem jellemző manapság ... 

Gyrekkoromból még emlékszem a "Vigyázz! Harapós eb!" tipusú táblákra/feliratokra. Magyarországon még használatosak, vagy már inkább harapós _kutyák _szerepelnek a táblákon?


----------



## Zsanna

Nem emlékszem olyanra, hogy harapós "eb" - felíratot láttam volna valaha, de az igaz, hogy a hivatalos szóhasználatban valószínűleg elterjedtebb ez az alak, ahogy te is utaltál már rá. (Ld. házőrző eb, ebtenyésztő, ebrendelet, ebadó stb.) 
Én még arra is tippeltem volna, hogy a szólásokban is ez a gyakoribb alak (pl. ebül szerzett jószág ebül vész el, köti az ebet a karóhoz stb.), de a Nyelvművelő kézikönyv szerint a tendencia az, hogy a kutya kezdi kiszorítani az ebet még ezekben is. Bár nyilván nem az olyan kifejezésekre gondoltak, mint a fentiek. A "kutyából nem lesz szalonná"-t hozták fel példának arra, hogy az korábban így volt: "nem lesz az ebből szalonna".
Minden esetre ez is biztosan egyike azoknak a problémáknak, amik a nyelvtanulást/művelést megnehezíthetik, hiszen tényleg tudni kell, hogy mikor melyik használatos egy adott szólásban. (Az ebugatta például sosem lehetne "kutyaugatta", mint ahogy a K_utya baja!_ sem "E_b baja!"_)

Itt a kertkapukra olyan felírat kerül általában, hogy "Vigyázat a kutya harap!" vagy "Harapós kutya".


----------



## francisgranada

Ami a "harapós eb" -et illeti, ma már nem emlékszem hol láttam, biztos nem gyakran, de tényleg megmaradt bennem ez az emlék (valószínűleg azért is, mert gyerekként először biztos nem értettem mit jelent az _eb _szó).

Jut még eszembe  az "ebadta" szó, ami gondolom szintén nem helyettesíthető "kutyaadtá"-val . 

Amúgy kár hogy eltűnnek az ilyen "ősi" szavak ...


----------



## Zsanna

Hát, a kódexek kora lejárt, ami nem biztos, hogy baj!

(Ugyanis a fenti forrás szerint ott csakis az _eb_ alakot használták.)


----------

